# س: ماهي طرق صناعة الزجاج الحديث ......؟



## asd06 (6 يونيو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء

ارجو افادتي عن طريقة صناعة الزجاج الحديث الخاصه بالمباني والتي تكون اشكالها والوانها جميله وعازله للحراره والصوت وتستخدم في المباني الزجاجيه او نصف الزجاجيه ....!!؟ :81: 

س: ما اسم هذه التقنيه في صناعة الزجاج ؟؟
س: ما اسم نوعية هذه الزجاج؟؟
س: هل يوجد مصانع في الشرق الاوسط لهذه التقنيه ؟؟
س: بلدهذه التقنيه ؟؟
س: اسم الشركة المالكه لهذه التقنيه او التي لديها امكانيه صناعته؟؟
س: تكلفة انتاج مصانع تنتج مثل هذه التقنية .؟؟

ارجو ممن لديه اي درايه او معرفة بهال افدتي ولكم جميعا الشكر والتقدير ..............


----------



## asd06 (30 يونيو 2010)

نووو بدي هير

لا يوجد رد ؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (1 يوليو 2010)

نتمنى ان تجد ردا لدى أحد الأعضاء


----------



## محمودالسويسى (26 يوليو 2010)

هل تقصد القوالب الزجاجية


----------



## asd06 (2 أغسطس 2010)

استاذ محمود السويسي
المقصود هو الزجاج الخاص في واجهات العمائر الحجيثه وناطحات السحاب 
يتحمل الرياح القويه 
عزل للحرارة
وقوي يستغنى به عن الجدار
شفاف يمكن النظر من خلفه

لااقصد القوالب الزجاجية الصغيرة والتي تستخدم احيانا في الممرات الصغيرة او في الحمامات وتكون قساساتها بين 10سم الى 15سم بسمك 6سم 

ارجوا ان يكون الامر قد اتضح ؟!!؟


----------

